# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung module update - New models are added to Direct Unlock function - 18/10/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 11.74.1231 18/10/2016*   *Samsung module update *   *Added Direct Unlock For Samsung Models:*    Samsung Galaxy S6 (SM-G920T, SM-G920T1) Samsung Galaxy S6 EDGE (SM-G925T) Samsung Galaxy S6 EDGE + (SM-G928T) Samsung Galaxy Note 5 (SM-N920T) Samsung Galaxy On5 (SM-G550T, SM-G550T1, SM-G550T2) Samsung Galaxy Tab E 8.0 (SM-T377T) Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7 (SM-T817T)  *Added  Screen Lock,  FRP Lock, Repair DRK For Samsung Models:*  Samsung Galaxy S7 (SM-G930VL, SM-G930U) Samsung Galaxy S7 EDGE (SM-G935U) **

----------

